# Transalp letzte Etappe Madonna di Camp. - Torbole



## Faustino7 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
wir möchten diesen Sept. unsere zweite Alpenüberquerung in Angriff nehmen und suchen eine Alternative am letzten Tag. Vor zwei Jahren sind wir die Albrechtoute von Madonna über Val d'Agola, Bärenpass, Stenico, Passo di Ballíno zum Lago gefahren. Schöne wäre es, den See wieder von "oben " zu sehen. Ich habe einiges über das Val di Lomasone gelesen (u.a. Tragepassagen). Könnt ihr diese Route empfehlen, oder gibt es noch weitere Alternativen. 
Ein riesige Dankeschön schonmal vorweg!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (28. Juni 2011)

hi,

bin das val lomasone 1999 und 2009 gefahren, schon 1999 fand ich es sehr langatmig, und vor zwei jahren hat sich der eindruck noch mal erhärtet. ist halt im sommer bei generell gutem wetter auch sehr warm da unten, die schiebepassage richtung rif. san pietro ist nicht allzu schlimm, aber etwas nervig fand ich's schon durch den wald ohne aussicht schieben zu müssen. ggf. wäre der monte gazza als abschluss was für euch, müsstest ihr halt nicht über madonna, sondern vorher gen andalo steuern.

klar, lagoblick ist eine tolle sache, aber da ist der monte gazza aus meiner sicht ungeschlagen (bei gutem wetter eben). den trail abschluss ab rif. san pietro, den wir 2009 gemacht haben, kann ich aber auch nur empfehlen, wenn man nicht zimperlich ist, das ging ordentlich aufs material und hat noch mal einiges an kraft und konzentration gefordert. würde ich in der form nicht mehr fahren.

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (28. Juni 2011)

Val di Lomasone habe ich selber auch zwei- oder drei Mal als Abschluss gemacht. Würde ich aber nicht wieder tun - siehe auch Elmar. Toppen kannst du das Ganze nur mit der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo.

Albi


----------



## UncleHo (29. Juni 2011)

Alternativ würde sich noch anbieten die Auffahrt über Lundo Richtung San Giovanni, komplett ohne Tragepassage und schön schattig im Wald. Dabei gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) Lundo - San Giovanni über Malga Valbona, dabei kann man noch Teile des Russentrails mitnehmen oder

b) Lundo - San Giovanni über Malga Vigo, wobei man bei dieser Variante nicht unbedingt bis nach Lundo muss, sondern bereits den ausgeschilderten Abzweig auf der Straße zwischen Vigo Lomaso und Lundo nehmen kann.

Bei Variante a) ist der Anstieg relativ flach, dafür ist b) kürzer.

Von San Giovanni aus hat man dann je nach Lust und Laune mehrere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## saschomat (30. Juni 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> Val di Lomasone habe ich selber auch zwei- oder drei Mal als Abschluss gemacht. Würde ich aber nicht wieder tun - siehe auch Elmar. Toppen kannst du das Ganze nur mit der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo.
> 
> Albi



@Albi:
Welchen Weg würdest Du denn aus heutiger Sicht empfehlen ? Wir sind auch auf Deinen Spuren (6 Tages Variante) unterwegs und am Überlegen, welche "deiner" 3 Varianten wir ab Stenico nehmen sollen:
- über Passo di Ballino (Straßenvariante)
- Val di Lomasone (Schiebepassagen & den negativen Kommentaren oben)
- alte Sarca-Straße 

Vielen Dank für Deine/eure Tipps.

Sascha


----------



## sub-xero (30. Juni 2011)

Letztes Jahr bin ich von Pieve di Bono über den Passo di Rango nach Tiarno gefahren. Die Passüberquerung war etwas abenteuerlich, aber dafür kann man auf dieser Route noch idealerweise den Tremalzo mitnehmen.

Dieses Jahr werde ich auch durch das Val Lomasone fahren und den 409er nach Arco nehmen. Auf diesem Weg verspreche ich mir eigentlich eine nette Trailabfahrt zum Abschluss. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## UncleHo (30. Juni 2011)

saschomat schrieb:


> - alte Sarca-Straße



Die alte Sarca-Straße kannste schon mal als Variante streichen. Die ist mit einem Bauzaun an mehreren Stellen zugestellt. Das Schild, das nach Sarche am Beginn der alten Straße auf die Bauarbeiten hinweißt, hab ich leider nicht entschlüsseln können, da ich mit dem Auto in der umgekehrten Richtung unterwegs war. 
Ich meine allerdings in der Zeitung gelesen zu haben, dass die alte Straße saniert und zum Radweg ausgebaut werden soll, über Baubeginn und geplantes Bauende habe ich keine Infos.


----------



## transalbi (30. Juni 2011)

Alte Sarca-Straße ist derzeit gesperrt, war mit dem Rad dort. Dort soll ein Radweg entstehen., zur Zeit NoGo, wie UncleHo richtig bemerkte. Fällt also als Abschlussvariante eine Weile aus.
Am Passo Ballino habe ich mal ausgiebig recherchiert. Dabei ist rausgekommen, dass man die Strasse fast vollständig meiden kann. Insofern wäre dass die Vorzugsvariante. GPS-Track muss ich noch zusammenschnippeln.

Albi


----------



## macduffy (30. Juni 2011)

Es gäbe da noch eine wenig erforschte Variante...
Man nimmt ab Mad. d. Camp. die Via San Vili (statt Lago Agola - um Zeit und Kraft zu sparen), fährt über Tione bis Höhe Lardaro - das geht alles abseits der Haupstraße. Dann folgt man dem S.d.Pace / S.448 über Deserta bis kurz vor Mg. Ringia;  hier nimmt man den Almweg (nicht 448!) zur Pozza di Cadria (1912m); gegen Ende muß man möglicherweise etwas schieben (hätte man nach L.Agola auch gemußt). Dann weiter auf 448 zur Mg.Cadria (1914m)  und Downhill auf S.423 über Mg. Vies nach Lenzumo.
Ab da ist klar, wie's weitergeht.
Karten:
Garda Lessinia (Garmin)
Lagir Alpina Nr. 22 "Valli Giudicarie Val di Daone" (Papier)


----------



## transalbi (30. Juni 2011)

War heute am Beginn der Baustelle bei Sarche. Dort steht, dass die Bauarbeiten vom März 2011 bis Januar 2012 gehen sollen. Bisher ist nichts zu sehen, dass da gearbeitet wird.

Albi


----------



## UncleHo (1. Juli 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> War heute am Beginn der Baustelle bei Sarche. Dort steht, dass die Bauarbeiten vom März 2011 bis Januar 2012 gehen sollen. Bisher ist nichts zu sehen, dass da gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Albi



Die hatten da gerade Kaffepause...

Im August werden sie sicher auch nicht daran arbeiten und von November bis ins nächste Frühjahr hinein sicher auch nicht... Ich tipp mal auf'ne längere Geschichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (2. Juli 2011)

saschomat schrieb:


> @Albi:
> Welchen Weg würdest Du denn aus heutiger Sicht empfehlen ? Wir sind auch auf Deinen Spuren (6 Tages Variante) unterwegs und am Überlegen, welche "deiner" 3 Varianten wir ab Stenico nehmen sollen:
> - über Passo di Ballino (Straßenvariante)
> - Val di Lomasone (Schiebepassagen & den negativen Kommentaren oben)
> ...



Hier ist die Variante ab Stenico mit so viel Schotter und Trails wie möglich und sinnvoll als gpx-Track. Viel Spass.

Albi


----------



## Troiana (2. Juli 2011)

Anfang Mai bin ich die Strasse auch noch gefahren. Ansonsten kann man von Comano aus oberhalb der Strasse fahren  (wie bei Moser 12 Tour 12 "Passo della Morte", keine Ahnung ob der Weg ne Nummer hat, war seit Jahren nicht hier). Man landet dann irgendwann auf der neuen Sarca-Strasse und folgt entweder dieser für ca. 2 km bis zum Start der alten Strasse oder kreuzt die neue Strasse und fährt zur alten Strasse und folgt dieser dem letzten Kilometer (falls dieser nicht unumgehbar abgesperrt ist).

Die Albi-Variante ist durchaus empfehlenswert und wird seit vielen Jahren auch von kommerziellen Anbietern gefahren, z.B. Fahrtwind. Als mögliche Abfahrt vom Tenno-See gibt es natürlich dann eine ganze Anzahl von Downhills (je nachdem ob und wieviel Hm man nochmal hoch möchte und wie heftig es bergab gehen soll).



transalbi schrieb:


> Hier ist die Variante ab Stenico mit so viel Schotter und Trails wie möglich und sinnvoll als gpx-Track. Viel Spass.
> 
> Albi


----------



## saschomat (3. Juli 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> Hier ist die Variante ab Stenico mit so viel Schotter und Trails wie möglich und sinnvoll als gpx-Track. Viel Spass.
> 
> Albi



Vielen Dank !!!!!
Absolut Super, wie Du hier im Forum mit deinem KnowHow hilfst !

Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## Firstkiller (12. Juli 2011)

Wir sind am 3.7. die Alte Sarca bei Tunnel 2 und 3 gefahren würde es aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen da wir die Bikes beim 3 Teil auf der Mauer Tragen mussten da auf der Straße kein durchkommen mehr war.


----------



## Tommy1079 (12. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen,

also erstmal großes Lob an so viel Fachkompetenz hier im Forum. Bin echt beeindruckt!!!

Ich fahre Ende August mit zwei anderen auch ne siebentägige Transalp von Scharnitz nach Riva und suche noch nach einer Alternative für die letzte Etappe. Die ist bis jetzt wie folgt geplant: Madonna d. Campiglio - Val di Agola - Stenico - Passo Ballino - Schoterweg oberhalb Tennosee und dann zum Lago.
Ich habe aber jetzt gesehen, dass es ab Stenico die Möglichkeit gibt, über San Giovanni zum See zu fahren. Das würden wir auch gerne angehen.
Hat da jemand villeicht auch so ne geile GPX Datei? Ich gebe meine Tracks nämlich über Google Earth ein und da kann man grade in dem Gebiet ziemlich wenig erkennen.

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe...


----------



## Tommy1079 (14. Juli 2011)

Alarm zurück...hab die GPX Route eben selbst gefunden.
Wen es interessirt:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37405.html

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dynamaiks (1. August 2011)

also sind gerade zurück vom diesjährigen und die stenico - lago überquerung der balino ebene haben wir mit dem transalbi track hier oben gemacht .... super empfehlenswert - zumindest das beste, was man da noch rausholen kann.

habe in vorjahren die passo di rango variante über tremalzo gehabt (eher nicht nützlich - zuviel zeit und körnerverlust ivm einer übernachtung mehr für die tremalzoabfahrt , die ohnehin jeder schon aus tagestouren kennt) und die straßen passo duron / balino war erst recht kein geschenk , auch wenn nicht viele autos fahren, ist es endlose asphaltiererei...

die ulistanciu variante findet man ohne gps wahrscheinlich nicht 

die transalbi gpstrack variante - schön zu finden , durch agrar und waldgebiet dann über balino und aus moser touren bekannten tenno schotter und obendrein auch nicht die asphaltkehren zum lago, sonder super zu fahrende schotterweglein bis in den hafen von riva 

daumen hoch für diesen tip


----------



## dertutnix (2. August 2011)

kann den track von albi gerade nicht öffnen, deswegen die frage bzw meine "normale" ankunftsrunde: vom tennosee nach campo und dann auf der adrenalina nach riva, für mich mit die beste ankunft ohne tremalzo, da hubschraubergleich die blicke nach riva und für nahezu jeden fahrbar, der von einem alpencross kommt.
lomasotal kann man gut auf nebenstraßen und wirtschaftswegen umfahren. da gibt es diverse strecken, die mit tauglicher karte auch einfach zu finden sind. evtl. ist das auch die streckenführung von albi?

je nachdem, wo die letzte übernachtung ist, würde ich auch mal überlegen, den casale vom lomasotal anzugehen. schöne auffahrt, super blicke, gute trails und ewige abfahrten...


----------



## Specialized2003 (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

wir starten am Sonntag auf der Albrechtroute und würden auch durch das Sarcatal fahren.
Wir haben uns schon auf eine frühe Ankunft mit baden, Eis essen, Pizza etc. eingstellt und haben eigentlich kein Bock auf Bonushöhenmeter.

Ist es machbar durch die 3 Tunnel zufahren ohne sein Leben zu riskieren oder wird allgemein abgeraten? Beleuchtet sind dieTunnel soweit ich weiß und bergab geht es auch wohl... 
Einen anderen Weg runter in das Sarca Tal scheint es nicht zu geben oder?

Bin für Tipps dankbar 

Viele Grüße
Spec.


----------



## m3xx56 (25. August 2011)

Hallo 

Wir starten am Sonntag von Garmisch aus die Albrecht Route

Wir sind zu dritt im Alter von 44 ,45 55 und fahren zum ersten mal über 

die Alpen.Haben uns die letzten 10 Jahre im Karwendel und 

Zugspitzgebiet rumgetrieben.

Da die letzte Etappe wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt ist, wären auch

wir dankbar über Vorschläge über die letzte Etappe.

Ist jemand in den letzten Tagen die Albrecht Route gefahren und

gibt es was neues von der Route ?

Grüße Siggi  MAG Bendorf


----------



## macduffy (25. August 2011)

Specialized2003 schrieb:


> Ist es machbar durch die 3 Tunnel zufahren ohne sein Leben zu riskieren oder wird allgemein abgeraten? Beleuchtet sind dieTunnel soweit ich weiß und bergab geht es auch wohl...
> Einen anderen Weg runter in das Sarca Tal scheint es nicht zu geben oder?



Die Tunnel sind problemlos zu fahren - je nach Anzahl Autos unangenehm laut.
Trotzdem sollte mindestens einer (der letzte) ein rotes Rücklicht haben.
Die Straße führt übrigens durch das Sarca-Tal; der Weg auf der anderen Talseite (über Ranzo) kostet deutlich mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. August 2011)

Wenn ich mal darf:

* Das *Val Lomasona* würde ich bergauf meiden, da es einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Schiebeanteil im Wald hat, fast immer feucht ist und euch die Zanzare auffressen werden... 

* Den "*See von oben*" erlebt man meiner Meinung nach am schönsten beim Vorschlag von UncleHo, indem man über Lundo und die Malga di Vigo nach San Giovanni (Marcarie) auffährt.
* Wer noch ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter mehr drauflegen kann, der fährt über Poia auf den Monte Casale hoch (ist anstrengend, zugegeben) und macht die komplette Gratquerung hinunter nach Arco (meiner Meinung nach die schönste Variante, aber sicher auch nochmal sehr anstrengend, vor allem, wenn man schon 6 Etappen in den Beinen hat... (aber die Russentrails sind es wert und bilden einen schönen Abschluss)

* Der Albi-Vorschlag über den *Passo Ballino* ist sicher der einfachste und wer nach einer Woche Alpencross einfach nur ankommen möchte, macht damit nichts falsch. 
Es entusiasmiert mich allerdings nicht gerade sonderlich, neben einer strada provinciale Teerstraßenvermeidung zu betreiben...

* Die alte Straße durch die Sarca-Schlucht (*Forra del Limarò*) zwischen Ponte Arche und Sarche ist derzeit, wie hier schon richtig festgestellt wurde, dicht.
Und dicht ist DICHT!!! - Es ist immer wieder interessant zu beobachten, wie deutsche Biker bei der oberen und der unteren Absperrung meinen, doch noch ein Schlupfloch zu finden.
Es gibt keines.
Die Strecke ist eine Baustelle, es wird ein Radweg gebaut und ob der auf den Tafeln publizierte Termin eingehalten werden kann, darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.
Gearbeitet wurde da aber entgegen anders lautender Gerüchte schon: es wurde schon immens ausgeholzt und ich kenne Biker, die haben die leidvolle Erfahrung dieser Arbeiten am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen...

* Meines Erachtens sehr unglücklich ist der Fakt, dass man auch nicht über den *Passo della Morte* die Stelle umfahren kann, ja man wird noch nichtmal davor gewarnt: Wer so von oben in die Baustelle einfährt, ist gefangen wie die Maus in der Falle: Kein Ausgang Richtung Sarche und keiner Richtung Comano.
Einen kleinen Trick gibt's aber doch: wenig unterhalb der Casa Forestale, ehe die Abfahrt auf die alte Straße stößt, zweigt ein beschilderter Wanderweg re. Ri. Sarche/Pietramurata ab. 
Damit kommt man aus der Falle beim großen Wanderparkplatz zwischen Tornante 2 und 1 raus (ist aber fast vollständig bergab unfahrbar). 
Kann ich daher einem Alpencrosser NICHT empfehlen und ist nur was für Trailscouts, die meinen auch den letzten Wanderweg noch ausquetschen zu müssen.
Denjenigen verrate ich dafür noch ein kleines Zuckerchen: Direkt in der Tornante 1 klettert ihr über die äussere Leitplanke (bitte ohne dass ihr euch dabei von den wahnsinnigen Autofahrern überfahren lasst), findet dahinter eine Wanderwegbeschilderung und folgt dem zunächst sehr holprigen und unfahrbar scheinenden Wanderweg Ri. Sarche. Der Weg wird nach ca. 200 Meter besser und kürzt nun in fast freiem Fall entlang der Straßenkehren direkt nach Sarche ab. Das ist technisch anspruchsvoll, aber spaßig zu fahren. Mit Alpencross-Rucksack jedoch nicht unbedingt erste Wahl...

* macduffys Vorschlag über die *Malga Ringia* ist "Abenteuer pur", also nur was für Leute mit echtem Explorerherzen, ausreichend Leidensfähigkeit und sehr gutem Orientierungssinn. 
Ansonsten sind bei den Schwächeren in der Gruppe mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Tränen angesagt. Auch da habe ich meine Zweifel, ob nach 6 Tagen im Sattel am Ende die Bereitschaft auf ungewisse Abenteuer noch so groß sein dürfte...

* Durch die *Tunnels* zu fahren, geht natürlich und machen auch alle Rennradfahrer, ist aber meines Erachtens nicht so prickelnd. 
Zumindest der zweite Tunnel hat außerdem keine wirklich vernünftige Beleuchtung.

Ansonsten stehe ich hier gerne mit weiteren Auskünften zur Verfügung (auch wenn meine Vorgesetzten es gerne hätten, dass ihr euren Alpencross bei einem leckeren Gelato im Cafe al Parco von Ponte Arche beendetet... )

@Faustino: ab wo genau suchst du denn eine Alternative zum letzten Tag? Bzw., wo ist der letzte Übernachtungsort?
Schonmal überlegt, ob der Streckenverlauf des "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike" für dich etwas sein könnte? Ab Campiglio kämst du so nach Stenico und über Nembia nach Ranzo und von dort runter nach Sarche, ganz ohne Umleitungen...
Das macht's aber natürlich etwas länger.

Falls du doch über den Lago di Valagola, Passo Bregn dal'Ors und die Malga Movlina kämst, hätte ich noch eine nette Trailvariante im Brentabereich auf Lager...


----------



## sub-xero (26. August 2011)

*Val Lomasona* heißt das. 
Das bin ich dieses Jahr gefahren. Das Tal selber ist recht angenehm zu radeln, aber wie Marvin schon schrieb, später muss man schieben und wird dabei von Stechmücken aufgefressen. Der anspruchsvolle Trail 409 belohnt dann aber für die Mühen, da kann ein Freerider wirklich eine Menge Spaß haben.


----------



## Specialized2003 (26. August 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps. 
Wir werden uns vor Ort nach Lust und Laune entscheiden.

Gruß
Specialized


----------



## tinka (26. August 2011)

... der neue Radweg ist jetzt fertig und man kann bequem nach Arco rolen... Die Schilder stehen zwar noch da, aber die Bauarbeiten scheinen abgeschlossen, und der neue Weg wird auch schon fleißig befahren (Stand 24.08.11).


----------



## isartrails (27. August 2011)

tinka schrieb:


> ... der neue Radweg ist jetzt fertig und man kann bequem nach Arco rolen...


Du meinst den Radweg von Sarche über Pietramurata nach Arco.
Hier ist die Rede vom Weg durch die Sarca-Schlucht zwischen Ponte Arche und Sarche.
Nicht zu verwechseln. 
Wenn letzterer wieder befahrbar ist, mündet er in ersteren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (27. August 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> ... Der anspruchsvolle Trail 409 belohnt dann aber für die Mühen, da kann ein Freerider wirklich eine Menge Spaß haben.


Hey, Du hättest diesen Satz ganz fett und groß schreiben müssen!
Der 409 ist wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll und man muss schon wirklich ein Freerider sein, um da Spaß zu haben. 
Man muss das Bike in den losen Geröllpassagen schon ziemlich flott am Laufen halten, will man sich nicht an jedem Brocken schwitzend abarbeiten und auf göttlichen Beistand hoffen.
Wer nur geringfügig unter der notwendigen Fahrtechnik bleibt, der wird die Wahl dieser Variante verfluchen...
Mir persönlich gefällt der Übergang über Monte Casale und die Russentrails am besten - aber ich bin wahrscheinlich auch eher ein Genussbiker.


----------



## sub-xero (27. August 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hey, Du hättest diesen Satz ganz fett und groß schreiben müssen!
> Der 409 ist wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll und man muss schon wirklich ein Freerider sein, um da Spaß zu haben.



Du hast recht. Zur Verdeutlichung hier noch ein Foto. Eine genaue Beschreibung findet man ja sowieso unter dem genannten Link.


----------



## cschaeff (27. August 2011)

Sind letzte Woche die Joe-Route gefahren. Letzte Etappe Dimaro nach Riva über Madonna di Campiglio, Bärenpass und Passo Ballino. Ich war nach der Woche echt froh über ein bisschen Asphalt unter den Reifen, Tennosee und Gardasee sieht man auch schön von oben. Wenn Ihr noch mehr Körner als ich übrig haben solltet, ist die Strecke über San Pietro sicher spannender.


----------



## isartrails (27. August 2011)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Ich war nach der Woche echt froh über ein bisschen Asphalt unter den Reifen...


Ja, ich denke du hast recht. Nach einer Woche Biken entscheidet sich die Wahl der letzten Etappe eher über die abschliessende Erwartung an diese.
Ich denke, die wenigsten wollen nochmal länger bergauf schieben oder extrem technisch bergab brettern.

Passo Ballino ist sicher die unkomplizierteste Lösung, wenngleich ich das Mehr an Höhenmetern Richtung Casale noch im vertretbaren grünen Bereich sehe (hängt halt auch davon ab, wo man in der Früh gestartet ist...). 
Aber das muss nach 6 Tagen Biken wirklich jeder für sich entscheiden...
Das kann man schlecht im virtuellen Raum abschliessend als richtig oder falsch beurteilen.


----------



## Specialized2003 (5. September 2011)

Hallo,

wir hatten uns am vergangenen Samstag (03.09.) für die Route durch die Sarca Schlucht entschieden und sind durch die 4 Tunnel gefahren. Die ersten beiden sind rund einen Kilomter lang, der dritte und vierte Tunnel sind deutlich kürzer. Alle Tunnel sind ausreichend gut beleuchtet, so dass man ohne Licht problemlos fahren kann. Rücklicht schadet nicht.

War nur etwas laut im Tunnel, würde ich aber beim nächsten Mal wahrscheinlich wieder fahren...

Viele Grüße
Spec.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (6. September 2011)

Specialized2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir hatten uns am vergangenen Samstag (03.09.) für die Route durch die Sarca Schlucht entschieden und sind durch die 4 Tunnel gefahren. Die ersten beiden sind rund einen Kilomter lang, der dritte und vierte Tunnel sind deutlich kürzer. Alle Tunnel sind ausreichend gut beleuchtet, so dass man ohne Licht problemlos fahren kann. Rücklicht schadet nicht...


Hier noch ein Hinweis aus der italienischen Strassenverkehrsordnung für alle Fahrradfahrer:
*Seit 2011 ist es vorgeschrieben, dass Radfahrer in Tunnels und während der nächtlichen Zeiten eine Lichtanlage mit sich führen müssen und reflektierende Kleidung tragen müssen.*
Kinder unter 16 Jahren müssen seit 2010 einen Helm tragen.

Wer des Italienischen mächtig ist, findet nähere Erläuterungen hierzu hier und hier.


----------



## sub-xero (10. September 2011)

Passend zum Thema folgende Frage:

Hat schon mal jemand von Euch von Pieve di Bono kommend den *Monte Cadria* gequert? Genau gesagt, das Sträßchen hoch bis Deserta, dann zur Malga Cadria (Weg 448) und hinunter zur Malga Vies (Weg 423) und weiter durch das Val dei Molini (Weg 424) nach Tiarno?

Ich suche nämlich nach einer Alternative zum Passo di Rango, den ich schon kenne.


----------



## macduffy (10. September 2011)

schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279612&highlight=deserta


----------



## isartrails (16. September 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von Euch von Pieve di Bono kommend den *Monte Cadria* gequert?


Ich nicht, aber laut Homepage des Tourismusverbands müsste der Übergang ganz gut machbar sein.
Guckst du hier: http://www.visitchiese.it/lang/IT/p..._cadria__val_di_ledro__pieve_di_bono,131.html
Dort sollten auch GPS-Tracks verfügbar sein, aber bei mir hat der Download nicht geklappt (Bikeroute B4.02).

Weiß nicht, ob du italienisch kannst - denn eine deutsche oder englische Seite hab ich nicht gefunden.
Falls du den Track brauchst, den könnte ich von der Person bekommen, die die Daten erhoben hat.

Ich vermute mal, zum Sentiero 424 durchs Valle dei Mulini wird dir wohl kein deutschsprachiger Biker etwas sagen können.
Aber so wie ich dich kenne, stehst du ja auf Erstbefahrungen... 

Ich habe die Bikekarte der Region und da ist der 424 nicht mal als dünne Linie eingezeichnet.
Wenn Du mich fragst, vergiss die Aktion!
Wenn du einen brauchbaren Übergang mit vernünftiger Abfahrt ausprobieren möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir die Bocca de l'Usol: Von Bondo durch das Val Gavardina bis zur gleichnamigen Malga (Bikeroute B4.01), dann Mga. Casino. Dann 200 Höhenmeter bis zum Pass, anschliessend runter zur Malga Giu und durchs Valle dei Concei ins Ledrotal. Die Abfahrt geht sicher besser. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2226924&postcount=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (16. September 2011)

Den Track findest Du hier: http://www.comunitadellegiudicarie....-malga-cadria-val-di-ledro-pieve-di-bono.html
So schnell kann's gehen: Unser "Gewährsmann" hat keine 10 minuten  gebraucht, einen  Link zum Trackdownload zu mailen, obwohl er gerade einen Städtetrip in London macht... 
Sag jetzt, dass das ein Service ist


----------



## macduffy (17. September 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Den Track findest Du hier: http://www.comunitadellegiudicarie....-malga-cadria-val-di-ledro-pieve-di-bono.html
> So schnell kann's gehen: Unser "Gewährsmann" hat keine 10 minuten  gebraucht, einen  Link zum Trackdownload zu mailen, obwohl er gerade einen Städtetrip in London macht...
> Sag jetzt, dass das ein Service ist



Der Service ist noch besser als Du glaubst...
Es gibt eine .gpx und eine .kmz Fassung - letztere ist die zum Thema.
Ersterer enthält einen Track von Roncone zur Malga Malvina - ebenfalls sehr interessant.
Also: danke für die guten Informationen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (18. September 2011)

macduffy schrieb:


> Es gibt eine .gpx und eine .kmz Fassung -
> Ersterer enthält einen Track von Roncone zur Malga Malvina - ebenfalls sehr interessant.


Du meinst, in den beiden Fassungen verbergen sich unterschiedliche Tracks? 
Hab ich nicht auf die Schnelle verglichen...


----------



## sub-xero (18. September 2011)

Danke @ _isartrails _und _Marvin_Dolomiti_. Das sind genau die Informationen, die ich gesucht habe!


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2011)

Servus

wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich:

Pizolo 
Tione di Trento 
Bondo 
Malga Rngia 
Pozza di Cadria 
Tirano di sopra via sent. 450
Ledrosee

fahren...

das ganze Sarca Tal wurde mit einem traumhaften Radweg ausgebaut, tolle Brücken wurden mit viel Geld (Italien jetzt pleite?) gebaut. Picknickplätze usw...alles toll (halt nicht für Biker)

Tione kann man ganz schön umfahren, indem man sich östlich hält und den Kirchturm von Bolbeno ansteuert. Dann der Ausschilderung Madonna di Lares folgen. Kleine Nebenstraße, kein Verkehr. Mann kommt den oberhalb von Bondo raus.

Da wir schon mal da oben waren, sind wir kurzerhand zur Bocca l`Ussol abgebogen. Oben sehr steil, aber bis zur Ussol Alm theoretisch fahrbar. Danach lockere Schiebepassage hoch zum Pass auf alter Militärstraße.
Abfahrt auf traumhalftem Trail Richtung Rif. Faggio. Oben bröselig hangquerend, im Wald wurzeling und flowig, unten Felsig verblockt, Gardaseetypisch. Ab der Faggio geht parallel zur Fahrstraße ein schöner Trail bis nach Lenzumo.

Hier könnt man noch mal hoch zur Pernici...wir sind aber direkt durchs Ledrotal nach Riva.


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2011)

auch so, prinzipiell könnt man den Monte Missone als finale Etapper ansteueren, da man den von Norden her wohl eh besser erreicht als von Tennosee aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macduffy (18. September 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Du meinst, in den beiden Fassungen verbergen sich unterschiedliche Tracks?
> Hab ich nicht auf die Schnelle verglichen...



Ja genau. Sozusagen zwei zum Preis von einem.
Du bist übrigens spät noch fleißig.


----------



## isartrails (18. September 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...prinzipiell könnt man den Monte Missone als finale Etapper ansteueren, ...


Könnte man. Prinzipiell.
Der Monte Misone ist jedoch Freeride "pur".
Die meisten Alpencrosser wollen nach einer anstrengenden Woche meist nur noch gemütlich ausrollen und die wenigsten haben Bock auf eine anstrengene, äusserst verletzungsanfällige Schlussetappe.
Zum Monte Misone geht's lang und steil auf Teer hoch, dann zunächst auf schönem, technisch verblockten Trail runter, bis zu einer Stelle, wo der grobe Schotter dann flüssiges Fahren unmöglich macht. 
Ab da bis zur Sella di Calino ist's ein ziemliches Geeiere. Mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik und Protektoren im Gepäck kann man das machen, wenn man noch Lust drauf hat. Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Finger weg.

P.S.: Im italienischen Bikeforum steht übrigens 'ne schöne Geschichte von einem Biker, der oben am Monte Misone einer Guarda Forestale begegnet ist und was daraufhin passierte...
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showpost.php?p=4717358&postcount=1


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (19. September 2011)

macduffy schrieb:


> ... Es gibt eine .gpx und eine .kmz Fassung - (...) Ersterer enthält einen Track von Roncone zur Malga Malvina - ebenfalls sehr interessant.


Malga Avalina eventuell? 
Vermutlich ist das eh ein Versehen des Webmasters. 
Die Touren westseitig des Valle del Chiese bringen einem nichts für Überschreitungen Richtung Gardasee und sind nicht recht alpencrosstauglich, da weiter im Westen sich die Adamello-Gruppe befindet, die ohnehin nicht mit dem Bike überwunden werden kann.

Man könnte, wenn man denn sehr fit drauf ist und es liebt, im Ungewissen auf kaum noch existenten Wegen zu wandeln, das gesamte Valle del Chiese westseitig in einer mehrtägigen Tour auf verfallenen Almwegen von Nord nach Süd passieren, immer in einer Höhenlage entlang der Baumgrenze.
Da viele Malghe aber nicht mehr bewirtschaftet werden, verfallen diese Wege leider und sind stellenweise nicht mehr passierbar oder kaum noch zu finden. 
Von Tione könnte man sich so bis nach Bagolino und zum Idrosee durchwursteln, müsste aber zum Übernachten jeweils bis ins Tal abfahren.
Bei dieser Streckenführung ist sicher auch einiges an Schieben und Bergsteigen mit im Programm. 
An einer möglichen Streckenpanung arbeite ich schon seit geraumer Zeit, aber für eine touristische Nutzung ist die Idee leider zu weit entfernt.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es, diesen Winter mal, ein Streckengerüst zu formulieren und online zu stellen.





Carsten schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich:
> 
> ...


Zum Thema Radweg und Val Rendena: Man muss ja als Alpencrosser nicht den geteerten Radweg im Tal nehmen, sondern hat mit der DBB-Route eine sehr schöne Alternative in der Höhenlage.
*Wenn man in den Alpen ein Hauptachsental durchfährt*, muss man schon froh sein, überhaupt eine vernünftige Alternative zur Talstraße zu bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach.
Es könnte ja auch so aussehen, dass man entlang der Brennerautobahn südwärts fährt, immer auf dem Dammweg zwischen Etsch und Autostrada. Ist ja auch nicht prickelnd. Damit will ich sagen, die geografischen Gegebenheiten sind nun mal so wie sie sind, das kann man nicht ändern.
Insofern finde ich den Radweg im Val Rendena entlang der Sarca selbst als angefixter Mountainbiker noch ziemlich gelungen (im Gegensatz zum Radweg entlang der Sarca im Valle dei Laghi bei Dro). 
In so einem großen Tal darf man nichts anderes erwarten. Stimmt schon, ist alles geteert und die vielen Picknickplätze am Rand weisen deutlich darauf hin, dass hier der erholungssuchende Wochenendgast im Visier der Radwegsplaner gestanden hat und nicht der Extrembiker. Aber der durchfährt ohnehin nicht das Tal, sondern in der Höhenlage der "Dolomiti d Brenta Bike"-Route.
Letztens hab ich vier Alpencrosser aus Schwaben über Pinzolo getroffen, die haben mir ernsthaft erzählt, dass sie jeden Tag grillen.
Ich hab mich früher auch immer gefragt, wozu die ganzen Grillplätze entlang der Radwege gut sein sollen - aber seit der Begegnung mit den vier Schwaben bin ich in dieser Hinsicht toleranter. 
Jeder ist anders... 

Wenn man jetzt Einheimischer ist, dann kennt man vielleicht noch ein paar Wege, den geteerten Radweg stellenweise zu umfahren - aber aus der Ferne ist das schlicht nicht vorausplanbar.
Zwischen Spiazzo und Tione gibt es jedenfalls ein paar schöne Trails und Waldstraßen, so dass der Radweganteil gar nicht mehr so riesig erscheint.
Und ab Bolbeno hast du ja selbst schon die schöne Variante durch den Wald zur Madonna di Lares hinauf gefunden. Was Du nicht erwähnt hast: die "Nebenstraße" ist zum größten Teil geschottert.
Übrigens: Im Valle del Chiese steht ebenfalls ein neuer Radweg kurz vor Fertigstellung - geteert logischerweise...  


macduffy schrieb:


> Du bist übrigens spät noch fleißig.


Ja, ist 'ne Krankheit, ich weiß...


----------



## Carsten (19. September 2011)

das mit dem Radweg fand ich gut und gelungen...echt schön. Da können sich deutsche Gemeinden mal ansehen, wie man so was richtig und ansprechend gestaltet. Mein Hinweis mit den (sehr schönen) Brücken war eher ironisch gemeint.

Das Adamello ist durchquerbar...wenn auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Wir haben uns über den Passo Scarpaco gequält, was ich aber ausdrücklich KEINEM raten würde...


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (19. September 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> das mit dem Radweg fand ich gut und gelungen...echt schön. Da können sich deutsche Gemeinden mal ansehen, wie man so was richtig und ansprechend gestaltet. Mein Hinweis mit den (sehr schönen) Brücken war eher ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Das Adamello ist durchquerbar...wenn auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Wir haben uns über den Passo Scarpaco gequält, was ich aber ausdrücklich KEINEM raten würde...


Na dann sind wir uns ja in allen Punkten einig! 
Unten hab ich mal ein paar Fotos von den Brücken hochgeladen, ganz ohne Ironie... 
Wann warst Du zuletzt da?


----------



## macduffy (19. September 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Malga Avalina eventuell?


Ja - richtig; ich hatte den Dateinamen "Malgavalina" falsch interpretiert.

Gibt es eigentlich zu den von Dir erwähnten neuen Radwegen  Val Rendena / Val Chiese Gps-Tracks? Würde gerne die Karte evtl. neuen Gegegebenheiten anpassen.


----------



## sub-xero (19. September 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Könnte man. Prinzipiell.
> Der Monte Misone ist jedoch Freeride "pur".
> Die meisten Alpencrosser wollen nach einer anstrengenden Woche meist nur noch gemütlich ausrollen und die wenigsten haben Bock auf eine anstrengene, äusserst verletzungsanfällige Schlussetappe.
> Zum Monte Misone geht's lang und steil auf Teer hoch, dann zunächst auf schönem, technisch verblockten Trail runter, bis zu einer Stelle, wo der grobe Schotter dann flüssiges Fahren unmöglich macht.
> Ab da bis zur Sella di Calino ist's ein ziemliches Geeiere. Mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik und Protektoren im Gepäck kann man das machen, wenn man noch Lust drauf hat. Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Finger weg.



Klingt echt interessant! Mal sehen ob ich einen GPX-Track im Netz finde...


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (19. September 2011)

macduffy schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu den von Dir erwähnten neuen Radwegen  Val Rendena / Val Chiese Gps-Tracks? Würde gerne die Karte evtl. neuen Gegegebenheiten anpassen.


Kann ich dir zuschicken.



sub-xero schrieb:


> Klingt echt interessant! Mal sehen ob ich einen GPX-Track im Netz finde...


Kann ich dir zuschicken.

Nee, anders!
Nehme mal an, dass ihr das heuer nicht mehr fahren wollt, oder?
Und bis zum nächsten Frühjahr stehen die neuen Touren unserer Region einschließlich der genannten Varianten ohnehin online.
Oder eilt es sehr?
Dann würde ich nochmal ein paar Nachtsitzungen einlegen müssen...


----------



## isartrails (20. September 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Klingt echt interessant! Mal sehen ob ich einen GPX-Track im Netz finde...



http://www.gardamtb.com/tours-All-mountain-Monte Misone-1051-1032-0.html
Touren mit erhöhter Wahrscheinlichkeit, Bären oder Ordnungskräfte anzutreffen, scheinen dich irgendwie magisch anzuziehen...


----------



## sub-xero (20. September 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Kann ich dir zuschicken.
> 
> Kann ich dir zuschicken.
> 
> ...



Danke, das passt schon, ich würde die Tour frühestens 2012 angehen.
Mit Park Rangern hatte ich bisher nie einen Konflikt. Vielleicht war es Glück, vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass ich meist alleine und zu unmöglichen Tageszeiten unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troiana (9. Mai 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Da wir schon mal da oben waren, sind wir kurzerhand zur Bocca l`Ussol abgebogen. Oben sehr steil, aber bis zur Ussol Alm theoretisch fahrbar. Danach lockere Schiebepassage hoch zum Pass auf alter Militärstraße.
> Abfahrt auf traumhalftem Trail Richtung Rif. Faggio. Oben bröselig hangquerend, im Wald wurzeling und flowig, unten Felsig verblockt, Gardaseetypisch.



Der weg zur Ussol Alm ist "theoretisch fahrbar" und der Weg runter ein "traumhafter Trail"? Da passen die Maßstäbe bergauf und bergab nicht zusammen. Hoch ist der Weg bis zur Alm für viele Alpencrosser noch gut fahrbar und auch auf dem Schiebestück nach der Alm kann noch ein Teil gefahren werden. Bergab allerdings werden 98% der Alpencrosser viel schieben. Das sagt meine Erfahrung aus Alpencrossen mit Freunden, kommerziell gebuchten Alpencross-Reisen, selbst veranstalteten kommerziellen Alpencrossen und Bike-Transalp-Challenge-Teilnahmen.

Also ich kann den normalen Alpencrosser nur warnen, für ihn ist der Trail bestimmt nicht traumhaft. Wer den Weg als traumhaft bezeichnet hat ein übersteigertes Geltungsbedürfnis oder eine gestörtes Einfühlingsvermögen gegenüber Normalo-Alpencrossern.

Wir waren August 2011 am Bocca Ussol. Ich bin ihn gefahren alle anderen haben viel geschoben (bzw. ein ständiges schieben-fahren-schieben-fahren, bei dem bestimmt kein flow aufkommt.). Doch auch fahrend hat der Weg nicht viel Spaß gebracht (trotz mindestens 30 Gardasee-Urlauben fällt mir auf zumindest auf Anhieb kein schlechterer Gardasee-Downhill ein, Asphaltwege und Schotterautobahnen mal ausgenommen). 

Der Downhill aus meiner Erinnerung vom letzten Jahr:
Die ersten 50 Hm sind steil und rutschig, danach zieht sich der Weg am Hang lang, allerdings ist der Weg schmal und seitlich hängend, so dass sich beim unmotivierten Bremsen das Hinterrad (oder schlimmer Vorderrad) häufig auf den Weg ins Tal macht. Schnell fahren (auch wieder ein sehr subjektiver Begriff) gelingt zumindest mir hier nicht. Das kurze Waldstück ist schön, aber dann kommt eine lange (nicht steile) Geröllabfahrt mit Felsen (ohne Stufen), ist nicht sehr prickelnd und auch alles andere als flowig. 

Vielleicht ist die Alternative zum 414 nämlich 452 und 414b besser, aber die kenn ich nicht.

MfG Troiana


----------



## UncleHo (9. Mai 2012)

Troiana schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Alternative zum 414 nämlich 452 und 414b besser, aber die kenn ich nicht.
> 
> MfG Troiana



414b ist um einiges besser als der 414. Bis auf einige steilere Stellen im unteren Teil, ein kleineres Stück auch abgerutscht, durchaus als flowig zu bezeichnen, allerdings mit z.T. ziemlich viel Laub im Trail liegend. Im unteren Teil landet man auf einer Forstraße, die zum Faggio führt, die man dann z.T. auch noch durch Trails abkürzen kann.


----------



## Troiana (10. Mai 2012)

UncleHo schrieb:


> 414b ist um einiges besser als der 414. Bis auf einige steilere Stellen im unteren Teil, ein kleineres Stück auch abgerutscht, durchaus als flowig zu bezeichnen, allerdings mit z.T. ziemlich viel Laub im Trail liegend. Im unteren Teil landet man auf einer Forstraße, die zum Faggio führt, die man dann z.T. auch noch durch Trails abkürzen kann.



Das klingt interessant, würde die Gesamtbilanz auf jeden Fall deutlich verbessern. Ich werde nochmal als Tagestour Bocca Ussol fahren und mir die Alternativroute angucken. 

MfG
Troiana


----------



## Nepumuk. (17. August 2012)

macduffy schrieb:


> Es gäbe da noch eine wenig erforschte Variante...
> Man nimmt ab Mad. d. Camp. die Via San Vili (statt Lago Agola - um Zeit und Kraft zu sparen), fährt über Tione bis Höhe Lardaro - das geht alles abseits der Haupstraße. Dann folgt man dem S.d.Pace / S.448 über Deserta bis kurz vor Mg. Ringia;  hier nimmt man den Almweg (nicht 448!) zur Pozza di Cadria (1912m); gegen Ende muß man möglicherweise etwas schieben (hätte man nach L.Agola auch gemußt). Dann weiter auf 448 zur Mg.Cadria (1914m)  und Downhill auf S.423 über Mg. Vies nach Lenzumo.
> Ab da ist klar, wie's weitergeht.



Plane gerade auch die letzte Etappe und wollte fragen ob diese Pasage schon jemand gemacht hat. 
Wie viel Höhenmeter muss man schieben und auf welchem Level ist der Trail bergab?

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. Juli 2013)

Ciao,

ich möchte auf die Info von der Einrichtung einer "BiciBus"-Linie zwischen Dimaro (Val di Sole) und Madonna di Campiglio und dem Val Rendena auch in diesem Fred hinweisen.
Ausführlich hier beschrieben.
Der Bus befördert auch Bikes.
Man kann sich damit schweißfrei über den Passo Campo Carlo Magno schummeln.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. Februar 2016)

Neue Bikekarte für Terme di Comano und Umgebung (Brenta bis Gardasee) erschienen - Info hier:
Zwischen Gardasee und Dolomiten - Infos aus erster Hand


----------

